# Sticky  Bloat, caught on video: be aware



## Connie Sutherland

Melissa Thom said:


> I was linked this on facebook and thought it was worth sharing if someone hasn't seen a dog bloat before. Happily the dog in this video survived.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1WrT2719yo


This was copied from the "Videos" forum as a "Diet & Health" forum sticky.


----------

